# Hood Light Broken! Help!



## nmclemore (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 55 gal tank with 2) 23 inch light strips. The plastic that holds the bulb in place has all melted and is cracking away. I replaced one of the light strips a couple weeks ago with a used one I found at the local pet store. Now, I cannot find another one that's 23 inches. Seems they don't make them anymore. Can you buy the plastic housing that holds the bulbs in place? Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure it's 23"? Are they the kind that is also part of the top, all as one unit but the light lifts off of it? Measured end to end....they make 24" strips.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have two light fixtures that came off a 55g that I don't think I will ever use. They came from the hood that have the light and cover as one complete unit, like those that come in a 55g kit. If you will give me actual length and width of your light, I'll see if mine matches and if it does I'll sell it to you for $3-4 and you pay the shipping.


----------



## nmclemore (Sep 28, 2010)

I have two light fixtures that came off a 55g that I don't think I will ever use. They came from the hood that have the light and cover as one complete unit, like those that come in a 55g kit. If you will give me actual length and width of your light, I'll see if mine matches and if it does I'll sell it to you for $3-4 and you pay the shipping.

That would be AWESOME!!!!! It states that it is 24inches, made by All-Glass Aquarium Inc, Model #R17929....but when I measure it, it's only 22 1/2 inches??? It is the kind that you described...light lifts off of it. There is a plastic piece in the middle of the two lights....I guess that is why they only measure 22 inches. I bought it as a kit from Walmart: Walmart.com: Aquaculture: Home Starter Kit 55 Aquarium, 1 Kt: Fish

I'm not sure at the width....I'll measure that when I get home this evening. Thanks so much for all of your help!!!!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it is the same - oak finish by the way. Yours may be black? Give me length and width when you get home. Believe mine to be 22.5" also.


----------



## nmclemore (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, mine is black. I'm going to keep searching for a while and see if I can find a black one. If not, I might can paint the oak ones....I'll let you know. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Worse case, I can send to you and you can just transplant the guts out of mine. Not sure if this is feasible or if you would feel comfortable doing it or not. Worth a try anyway. Unless of course the outside has melted also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, I checked out my light and the inner parts are removable. Let me know.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would replace the light fixture(s) with $10 home depot 2 tube 4' shop lights.

But that's just me.


----------



## nmclemore (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I found a under cabinet kitchen light at Lowes for $14.00 that worked perfect....wired it to the switch and power cord on hood. Works great! Thanks again!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool.


----------

